# Brown bleeding at 9 weeks...



## Morticia

Hi girlies :flower:

I'm 9 weeks along on Friday and this morning, at 5am, woke up to go to the toilet (have been doing that regularly for the past month or so, sometimes two or three times a night) and when I wiped the tissue had a lot of dark brown blood on it. :wacko:
I managed to get back to sleep til 8am when the same thing happened and booked an appt with my doctor. When I got there she asked me to do a urine sample and I'd worn a pantyliner...and there was dark brown blood on that too. She tested my sample and said I had a urine infection and gave me a course of anti-biotics...but also wants me to go for an early scan in the next few days to check if it's a 'viable pregnancy'. I'm so sad. :cry: She warned me of the risks, and said to keep an eye on any cramping (so far, none) but I just wondered if anyone else had experienced some bleeding and had things develop normally after that. This is my first baby and I'm so worried. I'm trying to prepare for the worst, just in case. The bleeding seems to have stopped for now (lunchtime the same day it started). 

Would really appreciate your advice and support. xx:kiss:


----------



## Kari1432

hey! this was a hot topic yesterday -- here is a link to one of the recent threads on spotting:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...e-thread-ladies-have-had-spotting-bleeds.html

that should offer some reassurance. I also posted yesterday about having brown discharge. here is the link to that thread:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/642958-brown-discharge.html

Hopefully you can find what you need there! It seems that it is SUPER COMMON to bleed during pregnancy. And as long as it's not really heavy and accompanied by cramping then it seems to be OK. Also, brown blood is old blood - so your body may just be getting rid of it because it doesn't need it anymore. 

Let us know how things turn out!


----------



## Morticia

OMG thank you SO much :hugs:
Those links were so helpful. it's so amazing to hear such positive success stories. will keep you posted, and thanks again. xxx:kiss:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ive had lots. Try not to panic until you have a scan because many many times spotting is nothing harmful :hugs:


----------



## MysticMommy

Apparently, it's a completely normal thing to have brown discharge/bleeding in early pregnancy. Even if it is a scare. 
I have had brown bleeding/discharge in both my pregnancies around 7-10 weeks & my son is now a happy toddler & baby #2 is perfectly fine- so I wouldn't worry too much. :hugs:


----------



## xsadiex

I did at about 6 weeks, a noticeable amount of brown blood but all is well and I've heard the heartbeat, try not to worry too much (I know it's very hard) x


----------



## Morticia

Thanks so much ladies. Earliest I can get a scan is next Friday (24th), 2 days before my 30th birthday! So here's hoping for good news. Thanks again and will keep you posted xx :kiss:


----------



## mummy2010

good luck for friday chick :hugs:


----------



## babyhearts

Try not to worry too much hunni I bled all the way through with my son (1st child) I had normal period's every month on the right date for about 5 months then just the odd bleeding for some people it really is just normal try n keep your chin up and be positive :) xx


----------



## DG1984

xsadiex said:


> I did at about 6 weeks, a noticeable amount of brown blood but all is well and I've heard the heartbeat, try not to worry too much (I know it's very hard) x

Thanks for posting this...I had some at about 6 weeks as well, and have had nothing since, but I haven't had my first scan yet.


----------



## MysticMommy

Morticia said:


> Thanks so much ladies. Earliest I can get a scan is next Friday (24th), 2 days before my 30th birthday! So here's hoping for good news. Thanks again and will keep you posted xx :kiss:

Any new updates? :flower:


----------



## Morticia

Thanks so much for your concern - I went for an early scan last Friday and all was well, we could see the heartbeat - yay!!! :cloud9:

The midwife said it was just 'unexplained bleeding'...so fingers crossed it will all go smoothly hereon in. Next scan is 12-week one on 13 July. Can't wait! xxx


----------



## LAR83

How did it go Morticia? Did you have the baby?


----------

